# "No stinkin' bugs" bug spray..



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Anyone ever use this. It's made by Scent Shield, it's a repellent and has fall blend earth scent cover. How's it do effectiveness wise, and how about smell, any problems w/ the deer? I got killed by every mosquito in the woods tonite. 7 alone on my face


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I've used it before and not sure whether I'll use it again. It does have a woodsy smell, but at the same time, it still smells like Deep Woods or any other repellant...having that strong almost alcohol smell. I sat out last night on some private property for 2 hours at sunset and was eaten alive.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Did you use it last nite then? I"m thinking of getting the 99% deet, with alittle less smell and more ummmph for those little guys


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Just wear gloves and a camo head net...........I have no problems with skeeters.......Rich


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Richs63Corvair said:


> Just wear gloves and a camo head net...........I have no problems with skeeters.......Rich


Rich,
I did! Had 7 alone on my face. Looks like I'm 13 all over again. I got into a stare down w/ a nice buck and didn't want to blow it. I tell ya, it takes everything ya got inside to sit there and let them little buggers bit ya, and not move. All 7, i could feel them bite, swell up, start to burn, then itch like no tommrow. I just sat there and kept telling myself it would all be worth it if he walked under me and i got a shot off. But no such luck, maybe next time!


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks Like I'm 13 again.............LOL............LOL....Sorry didn't know you had a mask on. Go with the deet and then use earth scent to cover with. See if that works........Rich


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

The skeeters were biting right through my clothing at points where it was up against my skin...knees, elbows, shoulder, etc. My eyesight is such that the docs won't give me contacts, but still need glasses for far away detail and night driving...so wearing a mosquito headnet just really screws with my vision unless I wear my glasses. If I do that, then I get overly conscious of glare from the glasses, because I've been told that they reflect a lot of light while up in a tree. Oh well, the colder weather is coming and none of us will have to worry about those mosquitos...just walking through spider webs in the dark!


----------

